# neue datenbanknamen in 2.2.23?



## mathias172 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage: Mir fiel nach meinem Update auf 2.2.23 auf, dass sich die Datenbanknamen geändert haben. Fehler oder gewollt?

Sonst war doch das DB-Schema so:
web1_db1
web1_db2
web1_db3
web2_db1
web3_db1

Das sah auch in phpmyadmin so hübsch aus 

Nun habe ich gerade eine DB angelegt und mir bei dieser fehlt nun der Unterstrich. Sie heisst nun statt web1_db2 eben einfach nur web1db2. Sieht latürnich anders aus. Ist das ein kleiner Fehler oder ist das gewollt?

Beste Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2008)

Das ist gewollt und kein Fehler. Einige MySQL Versionen haben Probleme mit User- und Datenbanknamen mit Unterstrich, da MySQL den Unterstrich dann als Wildcard interpretiert.


----------



## mathias172 (25. Juni 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort! weiter so


----------

